# Jigs



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Where can a person get a good deal when you purchase jigs by the hundred?
Cabela's used to but now they only sell them in 25 packs and not that great a deal.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Something like this?

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog. ... rchResults


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks, but not quite. Too many superfulous sizes.I just want to buy 100 each of specfic sizes. ie 1/4oz and 1/8oz


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I think Dakota Tackle in Bismarck will sell bulk items like that. At least they used to. I have heard that they are very reaonable with their pricing. I dont know if they will ship out items though.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks,
I just got my new bass pro catalog. And I can get what I want in the 100 pack at a good dicount.


----------



## clevad (Mar 11, 2005)

Check out SLEVAD.com. He sells bucktail jigs and is very flexible for large orders ect.
www.slevad.com


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Zogman
Check out Hagens in Mitchell, SD. They sell tackle components as well as their excellent rods. www.hagensfish.com or 800 541-4586. I have bought jigs from them for both ice and open water. You have to order a minimum of 100 / size and color. I bought glow body jigs for ice fishing @ 22.05 / 100 for size 6. Regular 1/4 oz. jigs are 15.17 / 100.
Good luck fishing. I've hammered the eyes the last 2 nights.
MOB


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You don't have to order the minimum from hagens on anything, but if you do, you will have to add a $1.00 minimum order charge. So if you order 50 of one type and the minimum order is 100, just add a buck to the price.


----------



## jhamzhie1089 (May 9, 2005)

I think you should check either eBay or valorcorp.com

within the next couple of weeks i hope to get my wholesale website set up....when it comes up i'll be sure to tell you about it....if theres anyone else that would like to be informed about this just e-mail me at [email protected].


----------

